# Houndsmen needed



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Well guys it is that time of the year again that the racoons are going crazy.
We have some farm land we raise corn on, and there seem to be tons of racoons around this year.
We have been trying to trap them and seem to be getting almost 1 a night for the past week.

If there is anyone wanting to run dogs let me know and we can set something up.
We are located just west of Payson out on West mountain.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

i am in spanish fork. i use a sighthound so no noise to upset the neighbors and no running all over the county after a cat track. he is very dog friendly & knows that little dogs are not game. if interested you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My dad lives in Payson and is a dedicated trapper. He would be happy to help out and might even catch em for free. He is retired and just looking for something to do.

He usually just asks for the priv. of having access to your land in exchange.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

PMS sent


----------

